# Getting wrinkles out of a backdrop.



## flyin-lowe (May 6, 2011)

I borrowed my father in laws strobe and back drops to practice some portrait stuff with my kids this weekend. He had all of his back drops stored folded up in plastic tubs. I haven't taken a shot yet but I assume the wrinkles in the backdrops will stand out like a sore thumb.  Any tricks you know of to get the wrinkles out short of ironing them all? I have a little hand held steamer I am going to try. The tag says something like crushed muslin, 100% cotton.  Can this fabric even be ironed????


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2011)

Yes. Iron them.

Nearly all fabrics can be ironed using the appropriate settings.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 6, 2011)

I got the steamer out and in about 10 minutes it did the trick. I took a few pics, pop flush, auto  etc. just to see if the wrinkles showed up. I am uploading them right now (slow rural internet connections) but once I am done I will show you what I have to work with. I am on my way now to get the strobe and some more backdrops out.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 6, 2011)

Here is the backdrop after the steamer. As long as I remember to get the bottom straight before I shoot there shouldn't be any wrinkle issues. Again I took these in about 2 seconds just to see if the wrinkles would show, plus don't judge me based on these.

These two can take great pictures together, I just don't know if they will mind me like they mind a stranger. (you would think it would be the opposite.)


----------



## KevinPutman (May 6, 2011)

In the first one,
he's like,

"whaddup homie"


----------



## Derrel (May 6, 2011)

KevinPutman said:


> In the first one,
> he's like,
> 
> "whaddup homie"



I dunno...I think it's more like, "you best be watchin' me bust a move,Holmes!"


----------



## vtf (May 7, 2011)

You have the back drop pulled out over carpet, I believe you will find that placing a hard surface (plywood) underneath the fabric will help keep it from wrinkling as bad. Be sure your subjects are 4-6' at least from back drop if possible.


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 7, 2011)

Anybody want to buy a couple of kids!  Heres the scoop, I stayed up most of the night last night (way after my original post) steaming backdrops. I then spent about an hour watching the video that came with the lights I was using as I am new to this.  I had a basic understanding so I got up early today and moved the furniture out of the living room so I would have some room to work, plus I really wanted to use the 50mm so I needed to have some space. After the kids got up I spent most of the morning taking random shots with the lights and the camera at different settings, learning how the changes effect the shots. My father in law was supposed to be down around 2PM so I wanted to have a decent start when he arrived and then we were going to take off with his 40D.  Needless to say the kids were good all morning, they ate all was normal, then come picture time they were horrible. My daughter started off fine and my 2 year old was just laying there crying. About the time I got him straightened up my daughter laid on the floor behind me and refused to move. So they are both now in their bedrooms as I have spent the last hour taking down about 8 hours worth of work, and I still don't have any furniture in my living room. So I got abut 3 practice shots of my daughter and 2 or 3 with my son. I didn't even have time to start doing anything.  
It started like this and went down hill from there.  Instead of totally losing my temper I just quietly packed things up and am calling it a day.


----------



## mrpink (May 7, 2011)

Been there, photographed that...




Raylee &amp; Allie 7.29.10 074 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr

Best thing to do is not get frustrated.  Try again when they are in a better mood.  Do not try and force them, it will never work out for the good.






p!nK


----------



## SabrinaO (May 7, 2011)

Awww you got them all dressed up and everything.... smh


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 7, 2011)

Dressed up, nails painted, the whole nine yards. I knew better then to try to force it. I made mention last night that for some reason when it comes to pictures they don't listen to a word I say, other wise well behaved kids.


----------



## joealcantar (May 7, 2011)

vtf said:


> You have the back drop pulled out over carpet, I believe you will find that placing a hard surface (plywood) underneath the fabric will help keep it from wrinkling as bad. Be sure your subjects are 4-6' at least from back drop if possible.


2nd this.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## SabrinaO (May 7, 2011)

flyin-lowe said:


> Dressed up, nails painted, the whole nine yards. I knew better then to try to force it. I made mention last night that for some reason when it comes to pictures they don't listen to a word I say, other wise well behaved kids.


 
It's a cute picture though. It's just really underexposed.  Kids are hard to photograph. I find it that you cant have kids just sit still and pose. Thats never gonna happen at a young age. If you give them something to hold or a related prop that will keep them occupied so you can take some pics.


----------



## kasperjd4 (May 7, 2011)

Bribe them.... That's what my parents used to do... with marshmallows.... still works to this day sometimes...:lmao:


----------

